# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Question to those who know Germany

## Baltic tribes

Hi,
I’m a new member here. Accidentally stumbled upon this website while browsing online for info on castles and medieval towns in Germany. Next year a few of us want to explore west side of Germany by car, as it provides one of the best preserved gothic architecture buildings in Europe. A few years ago I accidentally visited Köln and that gothic cathedral mesmerized me. Now I want to see the rest.
I already found some good info on this site and going to use it as a guidance.
Anyone can give me an idea of whether it’s possible in 7 days by car to visit most of sites in *North Rhine-Westphalia, Hesse, Rhineland-Palatinate, Baden-Württemberg and Bavaria ?

Cheers,
*

----------


## JanDerrek

which car do you have?

----------


## FrankN

Just spent a week in Upper Franconia (Nuremberg / Bamberg), and could only see half of the places worth seeing there..

If you travel from Lithuania, and only have one week, why don't you start your programme a bit closer to home? There is a lot of brick gothic in Lithuania as well, so the German Baltic coast (Stralsund, Wismar, Lübeck) might be less interesting to you. But around the Harz, half-way between Berlin and Hannover, you find beautiful early medieval towns (Goslar and Quedlinburg, both UNESCO wold heritage) with churches dating back to the 9th century - something you won't find anywhere else in Germany (that silver-rich area was the heartland of the Saxon Emperors). Cross from there through Thuringia (Weimar!) into upper Franconia, with lots of village breweries, historical towns (Bamberg) castles (Coburg, Kumbach, Nuremberg) and baroque monasteries, and you have more than enough of programme for one week. Side effects: You are off the beaten track (and summer holiday traffic jams), and the places are quite affordable (Franconia is actually very cheap for Germany, you get a decent restaurant meal for 5-8 Euros).

----------


## SimonTiger

Visit Kaliningrad (Königsberg.) Right now all the doors are open (World Cup 2018)
he was also a German city.

----------


## SimonTiger

> Visit Kaliningrad (Königsberg.) Right now all the doors are open (World Cup 2018)
> he was also a German city.


enjoy while open :Laughing:

----------


## Timothybrate

Fellaz....ah want to know if there were any probelsm at the gates thus far with tickets?

----------

